# Good Job Brian!



## The Conch Man (Sep 17, 2008)

When I log-in today I saw the "BBS Help" in yellow in the "Blue Bar" above, a great job for helping all of us when we have a question bout Tug BBS. Don't know if its been there before but I see it today, *"Thanks"* to you or Dave or who ever for doing that!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 17, 2008)

That was done by Doug!  but it was at the suggestion of another of our moderators!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Amen To That . . .*




The Conch Man said:


> When I log-in today I saw the "BBS Help" in yellow in the "Blue Bar" above, a great job for helping all of us when we have a question bout Tug BBS. Don't know if its been there before but I see it today, *"Thanks"* to you or Dave or who ever for doing that!


. . . but if you _really_ wanted to draw attention, you could have put _BBS Help_ in flashing electric-neon traffic-cone high-impact orange instead of wimpy yellow. 

Just saying. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 17, 2008)

I was joking that we should install something that actually had an arm stick out of your computer screen and wave to you to draw attention to what you needed =)


----------

